# Muskrat Buyers



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

Are there any fur buyers around Jamestown or Bismarck that are buying muskrats? If so, how much are you giving for them?

Thanks


----------



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

If you have a bunch of them i would suggest taking them to columbia sd to kerry hansen very fair and giving between 3 - 4 depending if shot or trapped. He owns the k and l lodge also in columbia.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

very good place over by Lidgerwood nd to sell your rats 4 bucks if you trapped them and 2 if you have shot them but i do know he is gonna stop buying very soon so he can get everything done and shipped out hope it helped


----------



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

2 bucks for shot ones is a joke....beadles is giving 3 for shot rats minium...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

'rats over east here are showing 90% damage now and buyers have stopped taking em. Just a heads up.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah they are looking ok here yet but just give it a week and i think they will be all marked up


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

If all the shots are head or eye shots, what does it matter how they got nailed?


----------

